# Need Help! Which Plow mount is the least visible?



## 2thdoc14 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi Guys,

long time lurker!

I have a 2015 Wrangler 2 door. I wanted to plow with it, but the snoway mount (shown below) I was looking at hangs down waaaaay too much! I want a mount that when the plow is not in use...isnt so low to the ground. The rep told this is what I would have to deal with all season as the mounting of this is difficult to remove. I can't have that much hanging down in off season.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That is hideous go buy yourself a Western


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Plow mounts anD 4wheeling dont necessarily go well together.

If you want the ground clearance, regardless of plow MFG.
just remove the lower section of the mount for the summer.

I have to agree with olddog,,, that mount is hideous....


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Fisher has the smallest mount and the easiest to take off.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Show a side pic of the lower mount. And can you fabricate?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mine hangs down like that as well. Only complaint I have about my plow. I just learned to deal with it. Looks like you've already bought the plow if the mount is on your vehicle. You're either going to take a bath selling it to buy a different one, or deal with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OP, I would advise you to contact Mark O in regards to proper mount.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

If you can use a light duty plow, the Snowbear just uses a front hitch receiver. You don't lose much ground clearance, and get an extra place to attach a strap for towing, (though you probably don't need that on a Wrangler).


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

There's no way anybody including the OP is going from a real plow to a snowbear.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Not necessarily; I did.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck with that. It'll be a cold day in hell before I get out of my truck to turn my plow manually every ten seconds.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

It's worked fine. If you are turning your plow every ten seconds, this is definitely not the plow for you. I do two driveways, and I probably get out of the Jeep twice the whole time - not a big deal. They are very different plows, obviously, but I would say that overall I am at least as happy with the Snowbear on my Jeep as I was with the Western on my Dodge. And the ground clearance is a lot better.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well then it works for you. But it's safe to say that most people are plowing more than two driveways if they have enough reason to buy a plow at all. I would say that I'm definitely angling my plow one way or the other every ten seconds.


----------



## 2thdoc14 (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey Guys,

That is not my Jeep...I found the pic online and thought it looked like crap on there. i had a date set up to install the Snoway, but cancelled the order as i can't have that crap on the Jeep all year long.

I have had a Western HTS on my 1500 and a Boss Vplow on my 2500 HD.

This is just for my driveway at home, so I wanted to get the smallest, least visible mount and don't know which plow has the smallest mount.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

You may find the Snowbear is good for you. Just be aware of it's limitations, and it's advantages.

It is not a full size, heavy duty plow. But it does work, it's inexpensive, the mount is very convenient and you can tuck it away in the corner of your garage. On my Liberty, I really lost no ground clearance at all. Perhaps a tiny bit on the approach angle, but still noting significant. As Harleyjeff says, you do have to get out to change the angle. It's also slow going up and down, compared to a hydraulic plow.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Then do as Pat suggested above. Get a whichever Western you like, a HTS or whatever. They have removable receivers and give you the best ground clearance in the Summer.


----------



## Bighammer (Aug 20, 2003)

My Western Ultra Mount seems barely visible on my Dodge Ram when I pull the pins to remove the receivers. I would guess that kind of mount would offer the greatest clearance.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If it's just your driveway, what's wrong with a snowblower? Cheapest of all your options so far


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2thdoc14;2046215 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> long time lurker!
> 
> ...


Homework done for ya. Western Mid-weight 7-6. U could go with a HTS if you wanted


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ we all know there is a plethora of plows for his jeep.
but i think hes looking at the high of the mounts from the ground..." _I wanted to plow with it, but the snoway mount (shown below) I was looking at hangs down waaaaay too much! I want a mount that when the plow is not in use._.""

op, most mounts are set up to be around 15" or so from the ground.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Pictures of Ultramount look like it is pretty good for ground clearance, about the same as a front hitch receiver.

But since you are just doing your driveway, maybe the Snowbear is worth considering. It's a lot less money, unless you have another use for the plow or already have a Western and just want to add a mount.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't think snowbear has been talked about 4 times within the last year, now 4 or more times in one short thread.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Up and coming - the next big thing.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

graycenphil;2046937 said:


> Up and coming - the next big thing.


Really? Are you trying to sell?
How do they hold up in say, commercial applications?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

graycenphil;2046937 said:


> Up and coming - the next big thing.


yes sir!!!!!


----------



## 2thdoc14 (Oct 31, 2015)

If i used a snowblower, Id be out all night!

Recall i said i had a 1500 and a 2500 with a v plow.....

I will also hit my office building on the weekends. With the way the jeeps sit, there has to be a mount that doesn't hang as low...I will look at the western and see how that looks. I liked the style on my trucks as you could barely see them.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

dieselss;2046938 said:


> Really? Are you trying to sell?
> How do they hold up in say, commercial applications?


Terrible, I'm sure. You'd be crazy to buy one for commercial plowing. But for just one driveway, it might make a lot of sense. And the ground clearance is great with the plow off.


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

I remove my mount every year for the summer, 20 bolts no big deal.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

The Fisher HT mounts are fairly inconspicuous on my TJ.


----------

